# Fishmaster boats...Any Good???



## HSP506

I have a buddy who is considering the purchase of a 19' CC Fishmaster Bay Boat and was wondering if anyone has any information on this brand of boat. 

Please post good or bad information please.

thanks,

JR


----------



## cormden

All I've heard is mostly negative about the fishmaster quality problems with the hull


----------



## fishnstringer

*A good friend of mine and one of his close friends*

both have Fishmasters, one a 22' and one a 24' and they are both very happy with those models. I've ridden in the 22' rig with a 200 Mercury on it and I was impressed by the overall handling of it. They have a lot of storage and ride well. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## HSP506

Also who makes this boat? Is it made by Fishmaster or line under another major brand?

thanks

JR


----------



## Slim-N-None

my grandpa has a 2003 19' fishmaster cc, and for the money, it's not a bad boat. just keep in mind it's not a 30k+ boat that most people around here try to compare it to. I have fished from his 10-15 times and have no complaints other then the 140 4 stroke zuki doesn't run with a 150 2 stroke yamaha, but thats to be expected. there have been a few issues with outher things, but nothing major.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I just sold a 23' that was 8 years old. Didn't sell because of any problems, just time for a new boat. I never had a lick of problems with it mechanically or structurally. It wasn't the sexiest or fastest boat on the water, but did lot's of things quite well. It's about on the same level quality and performance wise as Blue Wave, BayStealth, and Kenner.

Most owners will tell you the same thing. Solid Boat. Nothing spectacular. Good weekend fishing boat. They do look good though. 

The only people I have heard trash them are people with no actual experience with them. 

They were made by Dynasty for Travis Boating Centers.


----------



## Shep

I have a 2002 21ft. Only complaint I've ever had was the lack of dry storage. There were several manufacturers of the Fishmaster. Fishmaster is not a brand rather than a "Special Boat" built for Travis Boating Centers. Godfrey/Polar made my particular model. I believe Kenner built them also. My boat came with a Suzy 150 but I upgraded a couple of years ago to a 225 Opti Pro XS. There are a lot of negative comments out there but mostly are with Travis Boating personnel and their service department, not the actual boats. I've taken my boat out 24 miles offshore and have ran over 150 miles in a given day. Very comfortable ride.... of course some people say that boats are "wet riding". Some conditions there is no way around it, others its just the driver.

Let me know if you have any other questions. Nothing like someone that says they know someone. I own one!!!!


----------



## wheezer25

*fishmaster boats*

Thses are realy good boats, the only draw back is that they are not manufactor anymore so if you have anything to go wrong or breaks it next to impossible to get anyone to work one or to find parts for them, belive me I know,I have 2003 22'5" fisahmaster bay boat. I just wish I had done more reasearch on fishmaster before I bought it .


----------



## pmgoffjr

Travis and fishmaster...sad tale of deceit and marketing.

There have been four manufacturers of "Fishmaster" hulls, you can look at the HID number to determine who built them, Cajun, Polar, Sprint and Kenner. The Kenner (last of the years since Tracker bought Travis) was the best, the sprints and cajuns were the worst. 

Sold as "saltwater" boats, they had NOTHING saltwater about them, bare wood decks, un protected wiring, plywood stringers, cheap as possible built with no hope for redemption.

You can do a thirty minute walk around a sprint fishmaster and have a complete lecture on exactly how NOT to build a hull.


----------



## smooth move

*19' FM*

my neighbor has a 19' FM, he's had it for about 8-9 yrs. no problems, i've fished out of it and pulled skiers with it. i was surprized at how good and dry it rides.


----------



## waterspout

my 22' polar fishmaster I love. The ride is great and has a tunnel to run where ever I please. I was on the water last week in 20 plus south wind and stayed dry unless I was quartering to make to turn,,, only a small amount of spray would get me. I have a 150 merc and run around the 50mph mark give or take depending on the load. lacks storage , yes, but I just put it in the ice chest in the under floor storage. Heck, I carry about six on it a lot at the river and pull tubes and play.:brew: everyone likes it. has a 80 gallon tank to go offshore or across the bay 5 times potlcking if I want. lol :rotfl:


----------



## DIHLON

The way people bash boats around here i'm embarassed to tell what brand mine is. I'd love to have a Fishmaster!


----------



## JimD

What does he want to pay and what does he want the boat to do?

There are several good boat makers here on the board that are discussed each week about which is the best boat. The key words being the best because the 3 or 4 boats are all good boats depending on what you want that particular boat to do. Same with prices.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Spout, Need to check your expiration dates. LOL!

What's funny is the guy I sold mine to a couple of years ago called me last week to get a West Bay fishing report. Said the boat was still running like a champ and they used it all the time for both fishing and skiing.


----------



## pmgoffjr

You know I'm really glad you guys had good luck with your FM's, however I surveyed quite a few that poor guys were trying to trade in, and have complete different observations...

First, the kenner and polar FM's were solid, but the sprint, and the late cajuns were anything but...

Bare, uncoated wood decks and floors that were already soft, quite a few with separated decks and consoles, water intruded soft transoms...these were not at all happy people trying to dump these rigs off and get out from them. 

I'm just giving advice from someone who looked at a bunch of them that came in, be aware of who built them, and do your homework when you look at one...just like you would with anything else used, regardless of the brand.


----------



## TheSamarai

Really depends on what the price was. IF the price is right I would jump at it. Been on a friends 19 footer and really nothing wrong with the boat. Sure, its no pathfinder or blazer bay but the price should reflect that. I judge used boats more on the condition of the motor then the brand of the boat unless you need a specific type of boat. What I do like about these "no frills" type of boat that you don't spend an arm and leg for is that it allows you to enjoy the fishing and boating experience instead of wasting your time trying to keep it clean.


----------



## palletman

I have a 2002 21' Fishmaster DV with a 225 2stroke suzuki.. We have taken this boat to GAA50 about 40 miles offshore in 3 foot seas.. Have also fished the flats on the south shoreline of east and west matty. Never had any problems and it looks pretty good... When we go flounder giggin... We take my boat get it up on plane and run straight for the shoreline. When the hull hits the bottom and we come to a screeching stop.... Thats when be bail out with lanterns and gigs.


----------



## waterspout

pmgoffjr said:


> You know I'm really glad you guys had good luck with your FM's, however I surveyed quite a few that poor guys were trying to trade in, and have complete different observations...
> 
> *First, the kenner and polar FM's were solid*, but the sprint, and the late cajuns were anything but...
> 
> Bare, uncoated wood decks and floors that were already soft, quite a few with separated decks and consoles, water intruded soft transoms...these were not at all happy people trying to dump these rigs off and get out from them.
> 
> I'm just giving advice from someone who looked at a bunch of them that came in, be aware of who built them, and do your homework when you look at one...just like you would with anything else used, regardless of the brand.


BOOM, enough said!:brew::rotfl:


----------



## waterspout

Gottagofishin said:


> Spout, Need to check your expiration dates. LOL!
> 
> What's funny is the guy I sold mine to a couple of years ago called me last week to get a West Bay fishing report. Said the boat was still running like a champ and they used it all the time for both fishing and skiing.


it says two mooee years from now at this time. lol!


----------



## dtso325

I bought a new 1996 Cajun 2100V Fishmaster, excellent boat, have no problems at all, have added T Top, leaning post, jack plate (boat not tunnel), new alum. trailer, everything still working good. I have it for sale in this site cause I want to go shallow, shallow!


----------



## Po Boy

I had a 2001 19' Fish Master that was build for Travis by Dynasty. The boat had an liner inside so it is heavy. It was a great boat with a smooth dry ride,and handled rough water well. It was powered with a 125 Mercury with a 4 blade Trophy prop, WOT 42 mph. I sold it to a family menber because I wanted to go shallow. I did not experience any quality problems with the boat, however the trailer was a different matter, it was a single axle and I think the boat was too heavy for it. Should have been on a tandem axle.


----------



## FISH-N-MANIAC

I own a 2001 21' Fishmaster. The only bad thing that I can say about this boat is the difficult acces to the bilge & aerator pumps. Other than that it's a great boat, very dry ride and a lot of room for fishing. I mainly use it in salt water and I"m not seeing any deterioration on the components. Top speed 45 mph with my 150hp Mercury. in 4 years I only ride it...


----------



## SpikeMike

funny how some old threads re-appear sometimes.

anyway, i've got a 2000 fishmaster 18 bay that we've had for 5 or 6 years. its a little underpowered with a 70hp johnson, but the boat itself has been pretty good with no problems. and, its a decent handling boat. just took it out a few times over the last few weeks.

actually i'm thinking about selling it to fund some other projects. i've recently added a second battery, a battery switch, GPS. I've also had the trailer rebuilt. i don't really know what its worth.


----------



## Ianh

SpikeMike said:


> funny how some old threads re-appear sometimes.
> 
> anyway, i've got a 2000 fishmaster 18 bay that we've had for 5 or 6 years. its a little underpowered with a 70hp johnson, but the boat itself has been pretty good with no problems. and, its a decent handling boat. just took it out a few times over the last few weeks.
> 
> actually i'm thinking about selling it to fund some other projects. i've recently added a second battery, a battery switch, GPS. I've also had the trailer rebuilt. i don't really know what its worth.


I looked at a FM, and then tried to look up its value in the NADA guide, and they are not listed.

So does anyone know the years they were built by which manufacturer ?


----------



## Po Boy

Po Boy said:


> I had a 2001 19' Fish Master that was build for Travis by Dynasty. The boat had an liner inside so it is heavy. It was a great boat with a smooth dry ride,and handled rough water well. It was powered with a 125 Mercury with a 4 blade Trophy prop, WOT 42 mph. I sold it to a family menber because I wanted to go shallow. I did not experience any quality problems with the boat, however the trailer was a different matter, it was a single axle and I think the boat was too heavy for it. Should have been on a tandem axle.


Here is a pic of the one that I sold.


----------



## Ianh

They dont list a 2001, 1998 is lastest...
So that doesnt work either

Since you have sold yours how much do you think the 19ft 2001 w/trailer is worth ?


I can look up the motor separately....

How heavy was your 19ft FM ?

Damm have to wait 7200 seconds to post again ?


----------



## pmgoffjr

You have to look at whomever the builder that year was. It would be in year age: Kenner, dynasty, polar, sprint, cajun. Look at the VIN number on the rear right of the transom, it will say who the builder is.

Resale listed value will be no where near what the owner will believe it is. Which is normal...I'm selling gold, and buying cow pies..


----------



## Po Boy

Ianh said:


> They dont list a 2001, 1998 is lastest...
> So that doesnt work either
> 
> Since you have sold yours how much do you think the 19ft 2001 w/trailer is worth ?
> 
> I can look up the motor separately....
> 
> How heavy was your 19ft FM ?
> 
> Damm have to wait 7200 seconds to post again ?


I sold the boat, motor, and trailer for $8200.00 to a family member. That is what I was offered on trade-in by the dealer. The boat and motor was extremely clean. depth finder and troll motor included. The motor was a mercury 125 HP Saltwater, 2001 model if you want to back it out of the total. I don't know about the weight but it drafted about 12". It was tough for an old man to get out and push it off of a sand bar, and that is why I got a new boat.


----------



## Po Boy

I don't think that you will find a book value on it, I could not and the dealer could not find it. The dealer just compared the boat with with some similar boat, don't know what he used on the comparison.


----------



## Ianh

Po Boy said:


> I sold the boat, motor, and trailer for $8200.00 to a family member. That is what I was offered on trade-in by the dealer. The boat and motor was extremely clean. depth finder and troll motor included. The motor was a mercury 125 HP Saltwater, 2001 model if you want to back it out of the total. I don't know about the weight but it drafted about 12". It was tough for an old man to get out and push it off of a sand bar, and that is why I got a new boat.


About 2200 for the motor.

So what boat did you get ? 
seeing as how I am not that much younger than you inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## SpikeMike

look up Polar/Dynasty on NADA. that's how i found mine. mine is identical to a Polar 181 bay.


----------



## Po Boy

Ianh said:


> About 2200 for the motor.
> 
> So what boat did you get ?
> seeing as how I am not that much younger than you inquiring minds want to know.....


Tran 200SVT with Yamaha F150 and 8FT Power Pole. I drift across where I would get hung up in the Fish Master. Power Pole is also a must have for the old man no fooling around with a rope and anchor unless your are wanting to fish deep water.


----------



## Dhigh

I was going to go look at s fish master "Travis edition" 2002 model 
Does anyone know who made that year ?


----------



## paragod

Dynasty and Polar made those I think Polar made those then I have had 2 of them and worked on a few. only one had one with a serious problem the gas tank split and the way the liner was made no way to fix it with out major surgery to the hull so we separated the console and put a 40 gal in side it and went on down the water.


----------



## Dhigh

How would I find out the value? Can't seem to find it on NADA


----------



## Dhigh

This one is a 2002 18' fish master w/2002 90hp Mercury 
Just wonder - they are asking 6500
I don't want to get ripped again - I have done that


----------



## TheSamarai

offer like 5000. take it at 5500, at that price u really cant go wrong. just make sure hull is solid and motor runs.


----------



## DIHLON

I would think that would be underpowered with only a 90 horse.


----------



## Dhigh

I did go look at it. He knew I was coming and it was a 2 hr drive. He said we would hook it to the water hose so I could hear it run 
When I got there h told be the battery was dead so he has a charger on it. 
I was a little peeved that he didnt try that out before I drove all the way there 
Motor looks good- said he had never had it worked in. He remove rhe top and someone had obviously checked the compression as the the scribbling was there - he was surorised I knew how to tell 
But didn't offer an explaination 
It is a bit weathered and the hull had two little chunks on it so I am not sure what to do
He said he would haul it to a lake closer to me if I wanted to try it out 
It's all fiberglass he said so that part is good 
Any opinions ?
It's a 2002 
Any opinions?


----------



## Dhigh

Sorry , I needed to proof read that I guess


----------



## SeaIsleDweller

Most older used boats you are going to look at will have the weathered/oxidation look on the gel coat but a good compound wax will fix that. And as long as the fiberglass chips are not a huge gash they are fine and can easily be fixed with marine tex, It usually is just chipped gel coat not a structural issue. Jump around the deck to check for soft spots and bounce on the motor to check for transom flex. Then if you want to be picky make sure all the gauges/lights/pumps are working.....if they are not use that was a way to bring him down on the price because most of the time its an easy DIY fix if your handy. Go run the boat on the lake, Make sure you give that motor a few WOT bursts and make sure its running correctly and no warning horns come on. Stick to the 5-5500k price range on that boat.


----------



## TheSamarai

an old boat is gonna have dings, no way around that, check compression, look at condition of trailer. test run that thing hard come back and make sure no water is in bilge. ask to remove lower unit oil to check for water. If everything checks out 5000-5500 would not be an unreasonable amount to pay for the boat. Itll perform like any other boat its size. its a fishing boat, not a work of art to be admired.


----------

